# Six Month Old Belgian Malinois with Floppy Ears



## Carmen F. Diaz

Hello, All,

I'm hoping that I can get some help/insight on my six month old Belgian Malinois that still has somewhat floppy ears.

For the most part, she keeps her ears in 'airplane mode' or completely floppy to the side. On rare occasions, the ears will be completely erect OR the left ear erect and the right ear down or half erect.

Is this something that I should be concerned about? in time, will her ears be 100% erect?

I have read that Mals can have their ears fall when they are teething, however, her adult teeth have come in already.

Thank you so much for your input.
Carmen


----------



## Joby Becker

whats the concern?


----------



## Meg O'Donovan

Why does she need upright ears?


----------



## susan tuck

I don't think it's a concern, since it has nothing to do with working ability.


----------



## susan tuck

susan tuck said:


> I don't think it's a concern, since it has nothing to do with working ability.


I need to re-phrase this: 

The ears could go up, or might just be soft at the tips or might not go up all the way but why do you care since it doesn't affect working ability?


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I understamd you completely.

My first GSD didn't raise one of his ears, even after 6 months. So I cut out a pad that I had in a blouse (used to be a fashion fad), measured the size, and glued it into the dog's ear. It didn't bother him at all and today his ears are upright.

Call me nuts, I don't care. I don't want a GSD with a floppy ear. If I were a breeder, maybe I would not have bred from him but considering his HD-free, ED free results, maybe I would have.

Live and let live maybe,


----------



## Gillian Schuler

susan tuck said:


> I don't think it's a concern, since it has nothing to do with working ability.


Too true Sue!! But wait until you have one with a floppy ear:mrgreen:


----------



## Carmen F. Diaz

I do appreciate everyone's responses.... Thank you. True, the ears have nothing to do with working ability. Having said this, it is not the breed standard. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Joby Becker

right its not correct for the ideal phenotypical physical specimen in the breed standard and is considered a serious to disqualifying fault in the dog show ring.

take a picture and post it.


----------



## susan tuck

I really wouldn't give a damn about a soft or floppy ear so long as the dog was a great worker and was physically sound. That's my priority PERIOD. To the original poster - what did your breeder say about it?


----------



## Gillian Schuler

susan tuck said:


> I really wouldn't give a damn about a soft or floppy ear so long as the dog was a great worker and was physically sound. That's my priority PERIOD. To the original poster - what did your breeder say about it?


I understand you


----------



## Carmen F. Diaz

I'm the original poster, Sue. The breeder guaranteed that the ears would stand.


----------



## Carmen F. Diaz

This is Malishka, my Mal. The Australian Shepherd next to her is my service dog, Raven, that has been trained to mitigate my disabilities. 

The position of Malishka's ears are, what I call, *airplane mode*. She has them in this position most of the time. On rare ocassions, she both ears will be erect but only for a few seconds. 

Just a reminder, Malishka is 6 months old.


----------



## susan tuck

Carmen F. Diaz said:


> I'm the original poster, Sue. The breeder guaranteed that the ears would stand.


I meant have you mentioned to your breeder the ears aren't completely erect yet? If so, did the breeder have any suggestions?


----------



## Haz Othman

I would wash a dog that couldnt work to my standard no matter how good looking and already have. If the dog worked well but had a floppy ear, I would train and sell him then move on. Dont like floppy ears in GSD, if I didnt care at all about looks I would get a Mal tbh....


----------



## Joby Becker

Haz Othman said:


> I would wash a dog that couldnt work to my standard no matter how good looking and already have. If the dog worked well but had a floppy ear, I would train and sell him then move on. Dont like floppy ears in GSD, if I didnt care at all about looks I would get a Mal tbh....


it is a mal LOL


----------



## Nicole Stark

Haz Othman said:


> I would wash a dog that couldnt work to my standard no matter how good looking and already have. If the dog worked well but had a floppy ear, I would train and sell him then move on. Dont like floppy ears in GSD, if I didnt care at all about looks I would get a Mal tbh....


Ha ha Haz. You are funny. I always get a kick out of the people (usually guys, with just a handful of years or so in the working dog world) that feel the need to tell the world what their working dog standards are especially when no one, including the OP could give a shit less.

I liken this me to telliing you sort of out of the blue, that you probably couldn't beat me at arm wrestling. Right. Just like I said above, no one cares. It's this weird +1, me-centric kind of existence that I think Rick refers to when he gets pissed about posts going off topic.

To the OP, the ear carriage in the picture comes across as if there's something bothering the dog (ears, environment, body, etc). That may not be the case at all, but I didn't have that look in mind when I read the subject. In fact, I usually see those kind of ears when my snipe (a striped version of your dog) has some sort "ill intent" in mind. :twisted:


----------



## Carmen F. Diaz

Sue.... I did contact the breeder back in August and expressed my concerns. He suggested that I give Malishka chicken broth .

Now, of course, I cannot get in touch with the breeder at all.


----------



## Catherine Gervin

Carmen F. Diaz said:


> Sue.... I did contact the breeder back in August and expressed my concerns. He suggested that I give Malishka chicken broth .
> 
> Now, of course, I cannot get in touch with the breeder at all.


i honestly couldn't tell you if this would work--i would consult a Veterinarian who handles ear croppings to both be informed and do the setting--but they have numerous contraptions for Dobermans and Danes whose ears are going through phases for healing from the crop surgery. different strengths of cartilage assert themselves at various growing stages of puppyhood and maybe your dog would benefit from one of those foam wedges between secured ears? chicken broth would benefit the ear set how?????

if your own breeder is giving you the cold shoulder you could contact the breed club--guarantee you that you are not the first owner in the history of Malinois to have this quandry.
i'm afraid that i have a GSD who never had ear issues--but she's got other more serious things to tangle with, and i think most people have something or other they are dealing with as they raise their pups, so don't pay any mind to trivial assholes who make frivolous comments about how they don't care about how a Mal looks anyway. i would wonder about it if it were my dog and i'm willing to bet that this is something you can fix.
seek more advice!
good luck with your lovely pup!


----------



## susan tuck

Carmen F. Diaz said:


> Sue.... I did contact the breeder back in August and expressed my concerns. He suggested that I give Malishka chicken broth .
> 
> Now, of course, I cannot get in touch with the breeder at all.


The reason I asked you whether or not the breeder had any suggestions is because many times people take the advise of Internet "experts" who are all too happy to suggest all manner of things from feed more bones to taping and gluing in ear forms, and when it comes to ear forms, gluing and taping, you really have to know what you're doing or it can end up worse than when you started. 

Since you live in Southern California, I suggest you contact Christopher Smith via PM, and he might be able to give you some suggestions. I don't know that this is an issue he has personal experience with, but he might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Haz Othman

Nicole Stark said:


> Ha ha Haz. You are funny. I always get a kick out of the people (usually guys, with just a handful of years or so in the working dog world) that feel the need to tell the world what their working dog standards are especially when no one, including the OP could give a shit less.
> 
> I liken this me to telliing you sort of out of the blue, that you probably couldn't beat me at arm wrestling. Right. Just like I said above, no one cares. It's this weird +1, me-centric kind of existence that I think Rick refers to when he gets pissed about posts going off topic.
> 
> To the OP, the ear carriage in the picture comes across as if there's something bothering the dog (ears, environment, body, etc). That may not be the case at all, but I didn't have that look in mind when I read the subject. In fact, I usually see those kind of ears when my snipe (a striped version of your dog) has some sort "ill intent" in mind. :twisted:


Im sorry Nicole clearly you must be going through a difficult time, or perhaps you need to renew the perscription on your spectacles? Either way Ill chalk it up to reading comprehension or eye sight.

Were did I mention what my personal standards of work are in a dog? Im just curious if you can point that out. Yes I have been in sport for a couple of years..very good. S P O R T not dogs . Does it offend you that I have standards or was it that I mentioned that I do?

I was commenting on floppy ears and many people telling the OP that it shouldnt matter. Since this is a forum I figured I was allowed to throw in my two cents.

Why dont you throw up some training vids since I just know you have been doing the dog thing for decades. I love learning from the pros and dont believe I have seen any from you....


----------



## susan tuck

hahahah this thread cracks me up because some people are getting weirdly prickly and growly over it. Nobody told the OP what should or shouldn't matter to her. Some people (including myself) asked her why it mattered, and I also interjected my opinion that it wouldn't matter to me, Gillian said if it were a GSD it would matter to her, and Haz basically also said the same thing, it matter to him and if it were a GSD he would train it and sell it. I'm not sure why Catherine felt the need to comment on our comments. The fact that some one doesn't like the fact that I interjected my opinion means even less to me than probably my opinion means to the OP, but that's the nature of a dog forum, people post their questions and their opinions. I have no clue why Haz and Nicole are biting at each other....maybe they like each other?


----------



## Nicole Stark

Haz Othman said:


> Im sorry Nicole clearly you must be going through a difficult time, or perhaps you need to renew the perscription on your spectacles? Either way Ill chalk it up to reading comprehension or eye sight.
> 
> Were did I mention what my personal standards of work are in a dog? Im just curious if you can point that out. Yes I have been in sport for a couple of years..very good. S P O R T not dogs . Does it offend you that I have standards or was it that I mentioned that I do?
> 
> I was commenting on floppy ears and many people telling the OP that it shouldnt matter. Since this is a forum I figured I was allowed to throw in my two cents.
> 
> Why dont you throw up some training vids since I just know you have been doing the dog thing for decades. I love learning from the pros and dont believe I have seen any from you....


ha ha, check the archives. There's plenty of my videos in them. Anyway, relax it's the weekend and have fun.


----------



## Nicole Stark

susan tuck said:


> hahahah this thread cracks me up because some people are getting weirdly prickly and growly over it. Nobody told the OP what should or shouldn't matter to her. Some people (including myself) asked her why it mattered, and I also interjected my opinion that it wouldn't matter to me, Gillian said if it were a GSD it would matter to her, and Haz basically also said the same thing, it matter to him and if it were a GSD he would train it and sell it. I'm not sure why Catherine felt the need to comment on our comments. The fact that some one doesn't like the fact that I interjected my opinion means even less to me than probably my opinion means to the OP, but that's the nature of a dog forum, people post their questions and their opinions. I have no clue why Haz and Nicole are biting at each other....maybe they like each other?


You are a very good note taker LOL. But I like everyone so Haz doesn't have anything over anyone else here. Haz is what I call internet ticklish, he's easy to make giggle.


----------



## Haz Othman

Tee hee hee


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

I just want to know when the arm wrestling championship between Nicole and Haz takes place?☺☺


----------



## Joby Becker

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I just want to know when the arm wrestling championship between Nicole and Haz takes place?☺☺


Im still wondering what that blowy thingy is that was mentioned in that other thread...


----------



## susan tuck

Joby Becker said:


> Im still wondering what that blowy thingy is that was mentioned in that other thread...


wait............WHAT??? LINK???


----------



## Bob Scott

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I just want to know when the arm wrestling championship between Nicole and Haz takes place?☺☺



My money is on Nicole. 

I'm thinkin those Alaskan wimmins is baaaadasss! :grin:


----------



## Haz Othman

Ill do it if Colborne flys down to officiate.


----------



## Catherine Gervin

for my part i was only commenting on Haz's comment about how, if he didn't care what his dog looked like he would have gotten a Malinois. this was not the first time i consider his comment to be a dickhead thing to post, and i have seen him prosthelytize and/or hold court on a regular old German Shepherd forum as though he were some Jesus of the working dog training world and my gut reaction is automatically 'gee, what a flagrant asshole'. my response is not to his decades upon decades of being king of the dog raisers/trainers or any other such thing, it's just what he comes across as to me.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Haz Othman said:


> Ill do it if Colborne flys down to officiate.


 Are you going to bring free sandwiches and cantaloupes?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Jeez Haz, you sure have a way with the ladies!☺☺


----------



## susan tuck

Catherine Gervin said:


> for my part i was only commenting on Haz's comment about how, if he didn't care what his dog looked like he would have gotten a Malinois. this was not the first time i consider his comment to be a dickhead thing to post, and i have seen him prosthelytize and/or hold court on a regular old German Shepherd forum as though he were some Jesus of the working dog training world and my gut reaction is automatically 'gee, what a flagrant asshole'. my response is not to his decades upon decades of being king of the dog raisers/trainers or any other such thing, it's just what he comes across as to me.



Other than FaceBook and a good friend's private form, I don't actually frequent forums anymore (though I do admit to reading PDB when I need a good laugh or feel like seeing what's up in Bizzaro World), so I've not experienced what you've experienced, I've not had a problem with Haz, enjoy his posts, though I did think his initial response to Nicole's slightly chiding post was dickwadish as well as blown out of proportion..but then we all have bad days...god knows I've posted more than my share of snotty remarks due to having a shitty day.
:wink:


----------



## susan tuck

susan tuck said:


> Other than FaceBook and a good friend's private form, I don't actually frequent forums anymore (though I do admit to reading PDB when I need a good laugh or feel like seeing what's up in Bizzaro World), so I've not experienced what you've experienced, I've not had a problem with Haz, enjoy his posts, though I did think his initial response to Nicole's slightly chiding post was dickwadish as well as blown out of proportion..but then we all have bad days...god knows I've posted more than my share of snotty remarks due to having a shitty day.
> :wink:


 ...apart from this one I meant.


----------



## Haz Othman

Catherine Gervin said:


> for my part i was only commenting on Haz's comment about how, if he didn't care what his dog looked like he would have gotten a Malinois. this was not the first time i consider his comment to be a dickhead thing to post, and i have seen him prosthelytize and/or hold court on a regular old German Shepherd forum as though he were some Jesus of the working dog training world and my gut reaction is automatically 'gee, what a flagrant asshole'. my response is not to his decades upon decades of being king of the dog raisers/trainers or any other such thing, it's just what he comes across as to me.
> 
> *I wont tell you how your posts come across . *


Its interesting that you feel the need to "tickle" me since I have never addressed you to my knowledge. 
If your one of the many idiots on that pet forum that have never trained a dog, worked a dog, breed glorified pets and brag about their power, or are just silly in general and I have addressed you there...I apologize for not remembering. 

The thing is most folks with the Mals probably got what I was saying and didnt take it to heart that I dont find their dogs pretty. Infact, I pretty much implied that I prefer how many of them work to shepherds...


----------



## Haz Othman

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Jeez Haz, you sure have a way with the ladies!☺☺


Its a good thing this is'nt E Harmony... 
If I ever need a date Ill start posting pictures of my dogs stacked and getting close ups of their eyes on the GSD forum.

That will be the signal ladies .


----------



## Bob Scott

I believe all to often that posts are misread simply because we have no way to see one another face to face. 

Without facial expression and body language our "comments" are often misread and thus begins the nitpicking and digs. 

Spoken in general and not towards anyone in particular. :wink:


----------



## Catherine Gervin

Haz Othman said:


> Its interesting that you feel the need to "tickle" me since I have never addressed you to my knowledge.
> If your one of the many idiots on that pet forum that have never trained a dog, worked a dog, breed glorified pets and brag about their power, or are just silly in general and I have addressed you there...I apologize for not remembering.
> 
> The thing is most folks with the Mals probably got what I was saying and didnt take it to heart that I dont find their dogs pretty. Infact, I pretty much implied that I prefer how many of them work to shepherds...


i wasn't/wouldn't "tickle" you with a Fer de Lance, let alone any internet posts and--since i consider you beneath my concern, i don't actually care how my posts make you feel about me. also, your grammar and punctuation take you out of the running for me to ever really address you--the air of swiss cheese expertise you give off coupled with those basic niceties and nope, don't need to talk or type with you.

also, i went to the regular old GSD site for some medical advice less judicious than "go see a veterinarian" but never did find any. i don't need a whole other forum to peruse with any regularity and books give better basic pet info than those other people did...rest assured, we've never spoken, but, now that we have, i feel it was better when we didn't.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Bob Scott said:


> I believe all to often that posts are misread simply because we have no way to see one another face to face.
> 
> Without facial expression and body language our "comments" are often misread and thus begins the nitpicking and digs.
> 
> Spoken in general and not towards anyone in particular. :wink:


 You're right Bob - I have often thought this.

Heated discussions in the clubhouse usually end in drinking a beer or a glass wine together and then when leaving wishing all a short but sweet sleep.

One thing I must say is that some "discussions" on here could be stopped at the source, such as spreading rumours about sports' colleagues (we're all colleagues whichever part of the globe we come from).

I can put up with the macho postings by assuming the posters are "one sandwich short of a picnic" and ignoring them.

If someone's grammar is not perfect, it shouldn't be an issue. After all it has no bearing on one's dog sport abilities. This is often a negative side of a forum.


----------



## Haz Othman

Catherine Gervin said:


> i wasn't/wouldn't "tickle" you with a Fer de Lance, let alone any internet posts and--since i consider you beneath my concern, i don't actually care how my posts make you feel about me. also, your grammar and punctuation take you out of the running for me to ever really address you--the air of swiss cheese expertise you give off coupled with those basic niceties and nope, don't need to talk or type with you.
> 
> *Now I understand! I am so far beneath your concern that you felt the need to bring me up and attack my posts. Ahhh, g**rammer and punctuation, the trusted bastion behind which those without anything substantive to say or contribute retreat. *
> 
> also, i went to the regular old GSD site for some medical advice less judicious than "go see a veterinarian" but never did find any. i don't need a whole other forum to peruse with any regularity and books give better basic pet info than those other people did...rest assured, we've never spoken, but, now that we have, i feel it was better when we didn't.


Probably a good idea to keep pounding those books. I am surprised we have not come to the part were you post half a page of blather that amounts to..."I can't control my pets!" like you usually do.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

It been a while since we had a descent flame war. 

Thanks guys! 

I didn't realize how much I missed them. ☺☺☺

These used to be almost daily occurrences on here.


----------



## susan tuck

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It been a while since we had a descent flame war.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I didn't realize how much I missed them. ☺☺☺
> 
> These used to be almost daily occurrences on here.


Looks like this one might keep us all warm and toasty!


----------



## Catherine Gervin

oh, you poor arrogant *****, are you just touchy about your lacking grasp of the English language? you should be, and it's a forum, so yep, anybody can comment about whatever is posted, even your gospel. 
and it sure didn't sound like i was the only one in the existence of control issues to have questions about my dog--luckily i don't have to rely on those same harsh n' belittling corrections for my bitch that you do for yours.
sounds like she doesn't like or respect you much,either, and she relies on you to feed her, so what hope should you hold onto for other women?
also, since when have you had anything to contribute? from what i've squandered the time to read of yours, it's pretty much a quick comment that, between the lines, reads 'boy do i deserve a permanent head injury' like your disdain of Dobermans or your cheap shots at dog disciplines you yourself do not participate in. you must just be so omniscient that you don't need to have any actual knowledge of your own--very impressive!


----------



## Ben Thompson

I find a lot of women have a hard time staying mad at me. Probably because I am so cute.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan

Ben Thompson said:


> I find a lot of women have a hard time staying mad at me. Probably because I am so cute.


Post a video so we can verify this.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Get your last shots in guys. 

This thread is headed for a lock up real quick. 

It been fun.☺☺


----------



## Haz Othman

Catherine Gervin said:


> oh, you poor arrogant prick, are you just touchy about your lacking grasp of the English language? you should be, and it's a forum, so yep, anybody can comment about whatever is posted, even your gospel.
> and it sure didn't sound like i was the only one in the existence of control issues to have questions about my dog--luckily i don't have to rely on those same harsh n' belittling corrections for my bitch that you do for yours.
> sounds like she doesn't like or respect you much,either, and she relies on you to feed her, so what hope should you hold onto for other women?
> also, since when have you had anything to contribute? from what i've squandered the time to read of yours, it's pretty much a quick comment that, between the lines, reads 'boy do i deserve a permanent head injury' like your disdain of Dobermans or your cheap shots at dog disciplines you yourself do not participate in. you must just be so omniscient that you don't need to have any actual knowledge of your own--very impressive!


By gospel you would be referring to instances were I posted my opinion based on my...experience? You get that by getting out from behind the keyboard and training... Or so I hear. Anyways, Im touched that you felt my words are akin to those of Christ. 

Now we can play a game since you brought up my training. Ill post vid of me training that bitch which someone like you who cant even control her house pets would have not the first clue how to work. You post vids of you working your doggies. We can compare their expresion and the training.

Don't worry I know all you have is the ability to critique the grammer and spelling in my forum posts :mrgreen:. I have intentionally left some errors in this post for you to find. Me being the nice guy that I am .


----------



## rick smith

awhile back i posted a thread on floppy ear Mals....
saw all these posts
- what a waste of time :twisted:

to the OP
check the bloodlines
from what i got, it does seem to run in the family
Jo Farm i think was one that kept getting mentioned


----------



## Bob Scott

Lee, I think you must be clairvoyant. 


To those involved.

A good heated discussion is pretty much enjoyed by all as long as it serves a purpose besides calling names and throwing insults.

Name calling and insults in general are getting carried away in this post.

If you have a disagreement simply state why and explain your thoughts without all the insults. 

If not then take it to PMs.

The option to put a poster on your ignore list is always there also. 


WDF Moderators


----------

